
Flush with anti-Trump donations, ACLU gets Y Combinator’s mentorship - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/01/aclu-turns-to-y-combinator-for-leading-edge-tech-skills-to-battle-trump/
======
I_am_neo
That's a shady area, a very shady area Y

